# Autotrail 2007 model floor delamination



## nobbys (Sep 9, 2008)

1 cheyenne & 1 mohican that we have been fighting to get replacement vechicles for over 12 months.The consumer protection act on faulty goods offered us no redress or protection. We have had a long drawn out battle with the ' old Brownhills', as they like to refer to themselves, with the ' new Brownhills refusing to honour their ' old Brownhills' warranties. As 
ark Sutcliffe stated when interviewed ( this appearing on their website, and I quote) '' we will also honour ALL Brownhills warranties on vechicles sold BEFORE the changeover/management buyout''.
At this present moment in time we are stalled at an impasse due to Autotrail only offering a repair to these motorhomes, with no guarantees. We feel these motorhomes should be replaced as they were faulty at production, floors should not delaminate 2 days after use, and this does not take into account numerous other defects such as habitation doors not closing, daylight top & bottom, cracked vanity sink, waste water ending up in the shower tray, cracked bodywork...the list is long & depressing.
Far from finding winter sun we have has no use from these motorhomes for over 12 months, being with the factory now since May 2008.
The workmanship, quality & customer care we have received is non existent, we are left with the impression that once you've handed over your money they wash their hands of you and the product you've purchased. Autotrail should be doing it's utmost to get customers onside, and replace faulty vechicles ASAP.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

nobbys said:


> .The consumer protection act on faulty goods offered us no redress or protection.


Hi not sure why this should be so as we have found it to be very much in our favour, however it is a very long drawn out process and after a year we are just getting to court stage. Have you initiated court proceedings against them cos if not it is not too late.Also am kinda sure you can hold the manufacturer jointly liable, so sueing Autotrail could be an option!! If you would like more info on where we are up to with our problematic vehicle please PM me maybe my saga could be of some help to you! 
Sorry to hear of another autotrail owner having this problem, think there was another chap on yesterday with a delamination issue.

Here is thread from other chap with problem might be interesting to speak to him see if your problem is similar HERE


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Nobbys

Sorry to hear of your problems, this delamination how did it become apparent, any photos.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Delamination Autotrail*

Hi

It was only yesterday - or the day before - I learned what delamination was. The previous case referred to an Autotrail and I have today been talking to a motorhome owner on site who had the same issue - again an Autotrail.

Russell

As I am hopeless with engineering etc, what could cause delamination?


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Just a thought Nobby ,but have you considered contacting ''Trigano'' head office?They manufacture many prestige brands thoughout europe,I am sure they do not want publicity like this.Thousands of people have probably read this thread,it must have a detremental effect on Autotrail. 
It has certainly put me off buying any of Trigano's brands ,and I own an Autotrail Mohican. 

Good luck and keep this thread going until you get a response. 
Wish I could say or do more. 

Backaxle.


----------



## nobbys (Sep 9, 2008)

*floor delamination autotrail*

thank you all for your kind remarks regarding our problems with autotrail can anyone help with the tregano address and e mail thanks from nobbys and henry 5


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: floor delamination autotrail*



nobbys said:


> thank you all for your kind remarks regarding our problems with autotrail can anyone help with the tregano address and e mail thanks from nobbys and henry 5


Trigano
100, Rue Petit
Paris, 75165
France
P: +33 14 45 21 62 0
F: +33 14 45 21 62 1


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

To avoid any confusion, and to collect all future posts together, please refer across & post any further to the other thread on this subject

henry's thread

I'll lock this thread


----------

